# Pacific Shores - without a car!



## ajmace (Aug 19, 2009)

Can anyone assist by detailing the possibilities at Pacific Shores without a car.  I know it is far from ideal but circumstances has conspired to make it so.

Is  Pacific Rainforest Adventure tours worth considering?

What possibilities are there for 'local' trips in the Nanaimo/Nanoose/ Parksville/ Qualicum areas?

other ideas?   Victoria is just too far away!

Your help would be very much appreciated and anything would be better thab that reserved from Pacific Shores reception.


----------



## SherryS (Aug 19, 2009)

I think that would be a problem!  Pacific Shores is not located in a city area.  It is very rural, near other vacation homes only.  I'm sure you would want to get a few groceries, and the only thing within walking distance is a small farm market with a little produce.

We enjoyed the kayaks at the resort, but needed a car to even get to the local Parksville  Public Beach area where there was a sand sculpture contest being held.


----------



## BevL (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't imagine going to that particular resort with no car.  I'm not sure if there's even bus service there from Parksville.  How are you getting there?

I guess if for some reason someone is driving you there and then leaving, make sure you get enough groceries for your stay, then plan to enjoy the on-site amenities.


----------



## eal (Aug 19, 2009)

You could call Alliance Taxi that operates out of Parksville and ask about rates for trips from Pacific Shores:  250-954-5567 

I own two weeks there because PS is a great adult-child attractant.  My kids and their partners love it there and rarely go off the grounds, what with the hot tubs, kayaks, bocce field, and nature trails, etc.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 19, 2009)

We had a great time there but I don't recall a single day that we weren't out in our car. 

Sheila


----------



## Laurie (Aug 19, 2009)

I think (at low tide?) you could kayak to a park across the bay!

There are some pretty parks in Nanaimo, if you can get there, and you can ferry over to some islands that can be seen on foot.


----------



## BarCol (Aug 19, 2009)

> Is Pacific Rainforest Adventure tours worth considering?



In answer to this question is yes - they had a really good selection of tours and an informed owner/guide all with personal service.

That said - it would still be very hard to go to that resort without a private vehicle.


----------



## bass (Aug 20, 2009)

I was just there in February.   They do have a very good selection of tours but if you ever want to visit any of the surrounding very nice quaint towns you would need a car.   Even for groceries (they do have a small store in the complex) and eating out at another restaurant would be almost impossible.   It's a beautiful resort and you probably wouldn't be bored staying on the premises for a week but there's just too much to see in the surrounging areas including Nanaimo and Victoria.   I do hope you go - it's a great exchange.

Nancy


----------



## sailingman22 (Aug 21, 2009)

I would recommend renting a car for several days just to drive along the ocean north to Campbell River or beyond, a Saturday daytrip to Salt Spring for the Farmers Market or for a wine tour in the Duncan countryside during the week. 

An option for Victoria is taking the passenger train that runs from Victoria to Courtenay. Friends who have taken the train have said that its an excellent way to see the scenery and relax.

There is a tourist information center located about a mile from Pacific Shores that may be able to mail you local tourist information. Google for additional information.

http://www.parksvillebeachmotel.com/parksville_links.htm


----------



## LisaH (Aug 21, 2009)

You can manage without a car but it will cost you a lot more than simply renting a car.


----------



## glenn1000 (Aug 21, 2009)

The main reason not to rent a car would be if you are disabled or cannot drive. If that is the case, it is a very friendly area and I would consider placing an ad on Craig's List: "Driver needed for a week." There are lots of people out of work and it might be an interesting experience. If you are able to drive I'd certainly rent a car.


----------

